# "Pink Lady" bicycle



## Bob833 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi, I when to a yard sale today and found a 24" Pink Lady bicycle that was in good shape. I tried researching this bike but came up empty. Anyone know anything about the Pink Lady? Here is a picture of another pink lady bike that looks exactly like it, but the one I saw had saddle bags Thanks Guys and Gals. 


.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 21, 2014)

Did you get a picture of the head badge?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2014)

Interesting chainguard. I would guess it's a Murray built bike for Sears, 1959-62.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah that's interesting, never seen one of those before. Maybe they didn't sell well?

Darcie


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 21, 2014)

appears to be a foreign crank/sprocket setup...(Austria made some for sears).


----------



## Bob833 (Jun 22, 2014)

Rivnut, no I didn't get a picture of the head badge, I think it only said pink lady on it , just like the decal on the seat tube. After I saw it was a 24" bike, I moved on. I told the lady I was looking for a bigger bike, 26", she told me Walmart has lots of bikes. LoL She was cranky because people were offering her low prices on her stuff. Some places on the net are saying it is a German bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks to be made by the Daimler/Puch/Steyr collective. Similar bikes were imported and badged by Stelber.


----------



## sbkgraphics (Aug 16, 2014)

*Pink Lady*



Bob833 said:


> Hi, I when to a yard sale today and found a 24" Pink Lady bicycle that was in good shape. I tried researching this bike but came up empty. Anyone know anything about the Pink Lady? Here is a picture of another pink lady bike that looks exactly like it, but the one I saw had saddle bags Thanks Guys and Gals. View attachment 156881.





OMG... That was the bike I had as a little girl in Brooklyn!!! Jealous! I had so much fun on that bike...


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Sep 23, 2018)

Made by Royce Union.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 23, 2018)

Bob833 said:


> Hi, I when to a yard sale today and found a 24" Pink Lady bicycle that was in good shape. I tried researching this bike but came up empty. Anyone know anything about the Pink Lady? Here is a picture of another pink lady bike that looks exactly like it, but the one I saw had saddle bags Thanks Guys and Gals. View attachment 156881.



Royce Union


----------



## juvela (Mar 16, 2019)

-----

[message deleted]

-----


----------



## Pink Lady (Apr 2, 2019)

Bob833 said:


> Hi, I when to a yard sale today and found a 24" Pink Lady bicycle that was in good shape. I tried researching this bike but came up empty. Anyone know anything about the Pink Lady? Here is a picture of another pink lady bike that looks exactly like it, but the one I saw had saddle bags Thanks Guys and Gals. View attachment 156881.



That photo is actually me and my bike! I have no idea where it came from but must have been taken in Brooklyn. The bike is a Behrens Pink Lady from 1959. So yes, it is German. I don't know which American distributors, if any, imported the bikes but I bought mine off eBay from a seller outside Philadelphia in the early 2000s. I have also seen a blue version from the same year (not sure what it is named). I actually live in Berlin now so was Googling the model to see if I could find another one and this image of myself came up! (The Pink Lady is in storage in BK right now...)


----------

